# LFTS 10/16/21



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm in. Good luck everyone


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Will be out this afternoon… first sit of the season…excited. Haven’t been to the spot since I hung cams on labour day, Weather looks right to knock one down. The boy fixed the 4 wheeler yesterday so I can haul one out! It’s finally go time! Good luck today LFTS ‘ers kill em if you can.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Swinging in the saddle. First sit in GT County. Cool morning with some drizzle, wind gusts, and acorns raining down. Sitting between an acorn flat and bedding. Usually lots of does in this area so we’ll see if anything walks by. Feels like a nice morning for it.

Good luck, all!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Locked in for first sit of the year. Good luck all!


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Ionia county
Nice breeze
Sky is clean
Can hear a couple owls
Base of 2 ridges that lead from standing corn into hardwoods speckled with oaks
I’ll probably get skunked


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Got up at 5am.
Step outside. Raining.
Sitting in Man Cave drinking coffee.
Probably going out for evening hunt.
Life is good!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

All set up, discovered I don’t have a card in my camera so I’ve got that going for me.


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

chrisjan said:


> I’ll probably get skunked


Sorry for the stupid question, but I read that a couple of times here - you don't mean literally skunked right? Is that some hunting slang for getting busted by deer I am unaware of?!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m in. Hopes are high. GLA!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Skunked…..AKA not seeing anything!
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m waiting patiently in Barry county! Come in daylight and a big buck! First sit in this stand all season so I’m hoping for some movement! No shooters on camera out here since first week of September but I’m hoping one comes back through this morning! Good luck and be safe!!

Oh yeah, the rain finally stopped! 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Skunked…..AKA not seeing anything!
> Flight


that makes sense. Today I learned I've been skunked more often than not


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

All set up in Eaton county along the creek first sit in this stand. Nice to have it alittle cooler out here.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I’m in. Sitting in Ottawa along the Grand for my second hunt of the season. Sat last night for a brief time last night first hunt of season and saw 6 flat tops on the food plot. Encouraging to say the least. Have one target buck on camera currently. Hoping he makes a daytime appearance soon so I can invite him to dinner! Good luck all. The weather is finally suitable for hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

MichiFishy said:


> I am sorry to keep bringing all this swamp bird talk into your prestigious deer threads, but I'm going after those Woodies again today. They could leave any day, and I want to save a few the trip. Good luck everyone.


Not until the Oak leaves drop!




Flight of the arrow said:


> Skunked…..AKA not seeing anything!
> Flight



Or getting Chrisjanned!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

They are on their feet


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Out in Hillsdale this morning. It’s a great day to be outdoors that’s for sure. Dead deer not required. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Checking in from Lenawee County. Sitting in my pop up. Rain stopped. Good luck everyone.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hunting in Alpena today, good luck everyone


Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

watched a Midwest Whitetail podcast.....5:30pm rising moon today....if you can make an evening sit give it a good go....going for an evening stroll in Oakland County....58 and a brisk wnw wind....hope it beats my rainy, sweaty, gnat, mosquito infested, wet jungle thrashing yesterday morning!!!  ....struggled 40 minutes then GONE!!! 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

Deer slayer camp 2021! Back at it in Manton
Just settled in. Good luck to all


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

As you all know "it can change in a second" good luck all.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Checking in from Eaton Co. First sit on this property all year. GL everyone.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool and damp in wellston. Not a lot of movement during the night so I'm hoping for the best this morning. Had a 4 point go right under my stand last night.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

A beautiful morning in Montmorency county!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Cold front is in! Start letting them arrows fly and dropping the big boys! Good luck everyone.. I'm on call this weekend so i'm stuck at home!


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Or getting Chrisjanned!
[/QUOTE]

1.5 yr old 7 just came by…
Not todaaaayyy


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m in. Nice morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sitting behind the house in Genesee County. Rained stopped right after daybreak. Pretty calm and cooler so far this morning. Had a 6 point come through already freshening scrapes up. Hoping for some more action this morning. Good luck everyone and shoot straight.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

3 bucks, 3 does, 2 unsubs, no shots fired.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had a doe blow by me with her ear’s pinned back and her flag up. Just had number 9 for the morning step into the field, looks like another doe . Oops two right her!
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

so far a blank slate. hearing branches breaking on the ridge to me left rear.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ended up being 3, the fawn sure is vocal!
Flight


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

I’m sitting behind the house for the first time this year, rain finally stopped. Good luck everyone, be safe. I love this!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Passed a doe and 2 fawns at 10 yards. Crazy darn things have ran 3 circles around me. They have no idea I’m here…and haven’t seen any bucks. Something has them spunky!!!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Cool and damp in wellston. Not a lot of movement during the night so I'm hoping for the best this morning. Had a 4 point go right under my stand last night.


steelhead should be coming up the Big River 😊...4pt one side? 🤔


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> They are on their feet


Just said that to uncle, was pouring now rained stopped. Be good for our guy's out, more for the pole today !! I'm sure  My uncle's not feeling well and didn't go 😒



Go Lions!!!! said:


> Passed a doe and 2 fawns at 10 yards. Crazy darn things have ran 3 circles around me. They have no idea I’m here…and haven’t seen any bucks. Something has them spunky!!!


Keep eyes peeled and off phone Mike, mine was chasing a doe !


Good luck all ! ****s gonna get real here next couple weeks 

All I've got to do is fish and bs ....


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Ended up being 3, the fawn sure is vocal!
> Flight
> View attachment 792419


Nice view


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I finally made it out. I broke my cocking rope hook because of user error. Luckily Walmart came to the rescue! Good luck to everyone!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Add two small bucks to the party! Great hunt!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just had a monster go passed. Just out of range. He was here about 20min. Grunted and kept his attention but then he left. Sitting in ground blind.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

MichiFishy said:


> I am sorry to keep bringing all this swamp bird talk into your prestigious deer threads, but I'm going after those Woodies again today. They could leave any day, and I want to save a few the trip. Good luck everyone.


Hunted timber doodles when young and first 3-4 successful outings gave the birds to dog owner, finally I kept some and when I cooked them I thought they were awful , fellow bird hunter said what did you expect they are mainly worm eaters , fun. To shoot but after 1 try I gave all I shot to dog owner!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Had 3 does and 2 fawns come in early. Then that huge buck. I'm still shaking. Hahaha


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Just something about being in a tree in the morning and seeing your breath makes me happy


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Some antlerless and a couple younger bucks so far. What a beautiful morning!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Doe and fawn parade at 8:30, 11 of em just passing through. Haven't seen a antler yet this year, shouldn't bother me but it does.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

One 6 point so far. Too small to shoot but I got about 30 seconds of video of him. Lol


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Only 2 small bucks so far this morning. Nice morning here in Antrim county.


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

I swear if this squirrel drops one more walnut on top of my blind there going to be fried squirrel for lunch for me and the kids.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

flock of turkey behind me being loud.
have a small game hunter up on the west ridge, worst spot I could have him at.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm in. Nice brisk morning in Osceola. Creek bottom has water this year so that was good for entry to this stand. Up to 6 deer so far. 1 2.5yr 4x2 following a doe the rest antlerless.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Big shooter and another wide buck just ran through behind a doe. Watching corn getting eaten all morning but can't see the deer!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

They went right through the cereal rye on my strong side. Too fast.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had 2 groups of does skirt me in the field. 10 in total. No bucks yet. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jkru (Dec 20, 2010)

6 baldies so far. Beautiful morning to be in the woods.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

3 small does and a 3-4” pencil spike came by at 40 yards 10 minutes ago no mom tho all looked to be the same size as the spike


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ooooh. First one of the year! Pretty fuzzy, but kinda compact. Whaddya think @Macs13 , is it mature?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

T


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All bald except one 4 point. Back later.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Wind has really picked up in Hillsdale. My maple is swinging! 
One doe and 2 fawns so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

One doe running through with the zoomies. Ran around my set up for a couple minutes. Entertaining to watch!

In now doing chores and taking care of the baby before heading out tonight.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

One small buck came through that was it. Off to soccer and football games now...at least I didn't leave empty handed....


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

4 does and 3 1.5 bucks. All within 30. Nice morning


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 792430
> 
> 
> They went right through the cereal rye on my strong side. Too fast.


That is a beautiful spot. Just screams big buck.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Passed a young 7pt at 25 yards and had a spike headbutt the base of my tree while browsing. I guess the stuff he was eating was just that good. Also saw a bunch of turkeys. A beautiful first sit for the year. Got some yardwork to take care of and then I’ll be back out.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Saw 15+ with one small buck. Hope to get back out later. Beautiful morning.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice to see all the deer movement everyone had, surprised nobody took a shot. Good luck tonight all our football game is today I won’t be out.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Small rack 7 point walked by, then 2 does and 4 fawns. Wind is picking up.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nice big, tall 8 point just walked by. Couldn't get a shot. Had a great view of his head but he wouldn't step out


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 792430
> 
> 
> They went right through the cereal rye on my strong side. Too fast.


Sweet set up!


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Skipped the morning hunt because of the rain. Went out to check cameras and discovered a ground blind on the edge of my neighbors where all the properties butt in the back. Went over to talk to her. She’s an anti hunter and she said she gave no one permission and gave me permission to remove it. I left a note. It was well onto her property to not be any sort of property line mix up. I guess I’ll see if the owner of the blind gives me a call tonight.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Skipped the morning hunt because of the rain. Went out to check cameras and discovered a ground blind on the edge of my neighbors where all the properties butt in the back. Went over to talk to her. She’s an anti hunter and she said she gave no one permission and gave me permission to remove it. I left a note. It was well onto her property to not be any sort of property line mix up. I guess I’ll see if the owner of the blind gives me a call tonight.


I’ve had to do that on my own property. Don’t be surprised if the trespasser has an attitude.
Good luck and way to be aware.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Here’s a couple cuties admiring the crab bushes I trimmed yesterday


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

Gone Coastal said:


> I’ve had to do that on my own property. Don’t be surprised if the trespasser has an attitude.
> Good luck and way to be aware.


Sometimes its an honest mistake. I was that guy during bird season. Trotted along the most beautiful area until I saw No trespassing signs (facing away from me). The guys property was adjacent to public land and the way I got onto it I had no way of seeing it. He left me a note on the windshield. Would have apologized if his number were on there.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Gone Coastal said:


> Here’s a couple cuties admiring the crab bushes I trimmed yesterday


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

noshow said:


> That is a beautiful spot. Just screams big buck.





HUBBHUNTER said:


> Sweet set up!


Thanks. We call it The Alley. Small 2 acre ag field set apart from the main big ag field. Historically it's been a driving lane/turnaround for the big equipment. This year we killed it with gly late summer and then planted annual rye to see if it is any more attractive than the perennial grass. There is a clover plot (Food Plot #1) just up the hill in the far background of the pic. Maybe next year we should connect the two plots with a rye/clover strip. Only risk is if the farmer's overspray kills it all! 

In reality, there's a better spot 100 yards away where the stand site borders a fallow, tall grass field. I tread lightly on that one since it is Jeff's favorite.

I actually wanted to hunt a different stand this morning, but there was a giant oak limb that blocked the road just this side of the drop off spot. So, instead of driving all around the block I just picked a new stand. It was awesome! Covered up from the opening bell.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Ooooh. First one of the year! Pretty fuzzy, but kinda compact. Whaddya think @Macs13 , is it mature?
> 
> View attachment 792434


I'll bet that old stand in the pic has some stories to tell


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got to my state land area in Livingston. 
It's more windy than I would like, but I'm grateful it's cool and not raining!
I'm pretty excited honestly to just get a sit that I'm not sweating or being eaten alive lol.
The wind is at least the right direction for my treestand. Hopefully something is moving tonight. 
Good luck out there!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I'll bet that old stand in the pic has some stories to tell


For sure. It's seen its share of deer and turkeys die. And that's just since I've hunted here!

The reality is...everytime Jeff and I "find" the perfect spot for a stand, you can bet there's an old platform or screw-in steps -- left behind by the farmer's son -- not far away!! He knew the way these animals move across the landscape!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

back at it. had to get down at 11 replace batteries in cam, go take a look at the big boy.
he is a big 10. 
hope they come in tonight, small game hunters did not help me out this morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Checking in from Muskegon co. Sitting in a new spot we prepped back in August (kitchen sink). Lots of fresh tracks and one scrape. Lots of thick security cover next to a small plot of corn. Good luck all! Shoot straight!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Setup and ready in huron county. Over looking a harvested beet field. Beans behind me, creek bottom to right. We'll see what happens


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in, let the show begin. Good luck to everyone.been waiting for this wind direction and the cold front. .


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

First sit


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Silent landscape, every star twinkling above, serenity at its best, just light enough to make out a nice buck at 40 yards broadside, I grunt at him and here he comes on a string...............Suddenly 2 semis and two combines fire up 200 yards behind me and they start to pick the corn field next to me.................IT'S 7:20am For God's Sake ! Buck is in next county !


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm in. Second sit of the year. Tree is rocking and rolling 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in.
Good wind.
Revolver hunt.
Deer should be safe...


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Shot fired 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

At a turkey. Sucker blended in perfect with the little black stump it was standing behind 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

In the saddle for the first time. Should have bought this in the summer and practiced more. It took much longer to get set up than expected


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The tree is rocking a little more than I'd like but it does settle down once in a while. 
Acorns are raining down lol. 
Haven't seen anything but a woodchuck so far.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Suckers came back. Contemplating on whether to try another shot. Rages are expensive 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

public land! Waterfowl hunters are hammering away in the background 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Up and at it in Southern Washtenaw County. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Came up to get my pontoon out of the water and into storage. That was yesterday. 

Now for the bonehead move. I went out on public land and placed 3 cameras. 
As I was heading back to my truck to hang a stand I realize my tags are 210 miles away at home. No sense hanging a stand to remove tomorrow when I can’t legally hunt. 

Thought about buying an anterless tag but I have one at home and three is more than enough for me. 

So I’m sitting on the ground with binoculars. On the positive side I’m out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Back at it in GT County. Still looking for that freezer queen…


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Checking in from Eaton Co. First sit on my own property. It feels like a good night, whatever that means.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Live from the couch. Wind is wrong for all my stands


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

dthogey said:


> A beautiful morning in Montmorency county!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had 2 spikes and a doe this morning, the little bucks squared off for a little sparing. Fun to watch!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Checking in from Lenawee co. GL and be safe!!


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Checking in from Washtenaw County. Two decent eights just out of bow range this AM. Got both to turn with grunts but scooted just behind me. 

Good luck all.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Been back out since 3:00.
Just saw a big bodied tall rack 6 point. 
That's 4 different bucks today. 
What a great 1st hunt of the season.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

First sit of the season Damn this feels good
Hunting western Isabella county 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

At the farm hunting a 5 acre clover hay field.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

I’m in, 3rd sit of the year. Action was good last night suck out for the last two hrs and was covered in deer. Trying a new spot in a pop up on a pedi still, beans and bedding in the front, winter wheat in the back on other side of fence row. First sit here and over 1/2 mile from the closest house. We will see what happens


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm in. Let's see if this platform blind wants to take off like a rocket ship.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dang! Another small rack just went by. 4 or maybe 5 point. 
Still 2.5 hours to go.


----------



## trainwreck2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got out after kids football with low expectations pulled card and now I'm on high alert 5 good bucks


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Settled in again about an hour ago. Had a nice eight out feeding in the beans a few minutes ago.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

NoJoe said:


> In the saddle for the first time. Should have bought this in the summer and practiced more. It took much longer to get set up than expected


You’ll get faster and better. Definitely a learning curve though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I just left work and I got this pic. LOL


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Trying to catch one of them deers tonight.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Aaaaaand here comes the turkeys again. Suckers are really pushing it 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Sitting opposite end of farm tonight. Native grass field with water to the west and standing corn to the east. First sit over here. Spot will get better as season goes.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in, swinging from the saddle in SE Jackson.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

No hunting today. I did drive by some of my cams with the crew in tow.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wiretime said:


> I'm in, swinging from the saddle in SE Jackson.


I’ll be out in that area tomorrow.


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

Pretty good sw wind tonight
But that's good for my spot
Good luck to everyone out tonight









Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Possum209 (Aug 5, 2017)

Buckled in on one of my favorite ridges. Lot of scrapping activity at my new house. No real monsters on the cameras but I'm happy about the number of bucks. Gonna try and be a bit pickier this year. For now 🤣😋


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hung a stand yesterday on public land in a spot I scouted out last muzzleloader season. Super excited to be up the tree tonight. Just not sure what to expect. Pretty good pinch point lots of rubs last December through here. A little chilly in this wind. Hope it calms down. Definitely bringing the heated jacket in the morning lol


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw just 1. Worked the vine and walked right down my footpath and stood at the base of my tree. Fat.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

thegospelisgood said:


> Always in the truck.


Usually in my wallet. Lesson learned. Clearly I need to leave a note in my bow case that says LICENSE!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 792559
> 
> I was babysitting our 5 kids… wife did this


Congrats to the wife


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 792559
> 
> I was babysitting our 5 kids… wife did this


Congrats to wife nice buck.Maybe you should babysit more often


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Skunked. 6 deer up by the house walking in. Looked like 5 dawns and a big nanny doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Big CC said:


> I am right there with you….kind of. Split some wood and enjoying a few brews sitting out this wind. I realized this week that there are 12 Friday’s left this year and that I’m only scheduled to work 4 of them. I’m wondering why I’m working any (I have the time to take). Hoping next weekend is a bit better. I really would love a frost to drop some leaves so I can see from my stands…haha.
> View attachment 792527


I'm not sure we're even gonna see a frost in southern MI in October this year the way it's looking


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

One doe. That’s it. Very Surprised. My dad saw a 2.5ur old 8 that never gave him an opportunity, not sure if he would have taken a shot or not he said 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Just a couple does, no shots. 2 friends connected tonight


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Does and fawns for me tonight.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow that was a surprise. daylight breaks and notice something weird. I can't see into the oaks in front of me. As it get lighter I notice a bunch of greenery that way. what's going on.
I look around and one of the big oak tree is missing.
hmmm no deer yesterday on cam first time that has happen. yep the big oak has fallen and don't look like the deer like it.
guess I will have to let this stand sit and try one of the other stands.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

A Friend put a 8 Pointer on the Pole tonight at camp rack shack. I only seen A small buck and I had 2 bears walking around the woods In front of me. The deer ran off and did not see anymore before dark.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

1 decent and and a few small bucks for us , the quest continues . Congrats to the ones that connected today


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

What a night!!!
Deer for the last hours.
Deer feeding.
Deer standing and watching,and watching.. For ground covered tonight by deer , it wasn't much.

Doe kicking doe twice. Two different events.
Bucks chasing doe. Brush just a crashin.

Doe ten yards away I was holding my sights on.....I felt steady, and confident. L.o.l..
Biggest buck I've seen on this property in a few years at least three times in rifle range. Of course I left the rifle home. Not liking the temps for hanging a deer , (despite my being cold).
Second largest buck headed towards my blind when the biggest came out near last light. Then closer , and closer till I thought oh crap....
He heard the hammer click partway back but kept moving after a glance.
Really heard the second click. Stopped and I waited till he moved and his head ended up behind cover , and he stopped again.
And heard the first shot go over his back. Annnd the second go over his back.
Then trotted out to the more open ground to stand and look around for a long while.
All that commotion inspired the biggest buck to peek out around some cover at about eighty yards. Then go after "my" buck and they boogied.

Ears still ringing. Should put the barrel past the window probably.
Debating about bringing a rifle tomorrow.... Last day of Independence hunt.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 792559
> 
> I was babysitting our 5 kids… wife did this


Nice buck! Congrats to the Lady


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Waif said:


> What a night!!!
> Deer for the last hours.
> Deer feeding.
> Deer standing and watching,and watching.. For ground covered tonight by deer , it wasn't much.
> ...


Action packed kind of night, love it!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All slick heads tonight.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Waif said:


> What a night!!!
> Deer for the last hours.
> Deer feeding.
> Deer standing and watching,and watching.. For ground covered tonight by deer , it wasn't much.
> ...


Over his back?? Aim lower!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Carpenter Bill said:


> A Friend put a 8 Pointer on the Pole tonight at camp rack shack. I only seen A small buck and I had 2 bears walking around the woods In front of me. The deer ran off and did not see anymore before dark.


Can you go into detail what it looks like? Or, you know, post a da** pic!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> You mean something like this? (View from my current stand)
> 
> View attachment 792531


Is there a skeleton at the base of that tree?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

pgpn123 said:


> Can you go into detail what it looks like? Or, you know, post a da** pic!!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Great night! Saw 4 different bucks and 2 of them were worthy of an arrow. Neither one of them got within 60 yards from me. Back at it first thing in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well friends I managed to find some pics from one of my cams after all. Ignore dates and time looks like the boy forgot to set them but I finally have something worthy of the effort.








Cam has been out since first week in Sept and both are daylight.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

PS was a great hunt tonight first sit of the year had this doe and Fawn close had a chance to draw on the doe at 14yrds cool beans LFTS’ers

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Never saw a deer tonight, just lots of turkeys. I think they're probably on the acorns and this wind is wrong for me to go in there. 

Buddy hit one tonight and is color blind so I went to help. Dark blood on the bolt but wasn't gritty and didn't stink so I'm thinking liver. Wasn't much of a trail so we backed out and will go back in the morning. 

My turkey blocking stump from early in the evening. Gotta say I am impressed with the rage chisel tips. Blew right through with no noticeable damage other than dulled blades. I unthreaded the head and pulled out the arrow.









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Had good movement this morning and tonight. Almost had a nice buck this morning but never gave me the shot needed. Was able to put a nice doe down tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I didn’t shoot this one but I did gut it, it was shot by a family member.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Dewy!


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Marty H said:


> Silent landscape, every star twinkling above, serenity at its best, just light enough to make out a nice buck at 40 yards broadside, I grunt at him and here he comes on a string...............Suddenly 2 semis and two combines fire up 200 yards behind me and they start to pick the corn field next to me.................IT'S 7:20am For God's Sake ! Buck is in next county !


What a day ! Hunt ruined this morning and tonight I had at least 6 goose hunters in the fresh cut corn field blasting at anything below the planes flying around then a chinook helicopter keep flying back and forth just over the tree tops about 4 times and man was he loud ! I get one of these kind of days about once a year and I'm glad it's over .......right ? I did see a small doe but she was really nervous !


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome!! Congrats. 



dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Marty H said:


> What a day ! Hunt ruined this morning and tonight I had at least 6 goose hunters in the fresh cut corn field blasting at anything below the planes flying around then a chinook helicopter keep flying back and forth just over the tree tops about 4 times and man was he loud ! I get one of these kind of days about once a year and I'm glad it's over .......right ? I did see a small doe but she was really nervous !


yep I hope I had mine. first I find one of the large oak trees has fallen of the deer trail leading to me. May explain the slow down in pictures.
than right about 8 am had small game hunters with 22 up in the ridge firing off every 10 minutes. 3 of them don't think they could hit the side of a barn. this went on till 11am when I went in for lunch.
get back out at two and you would think a war broke out. I thought the dnr shut down target shooting in the land I hunt. Every parking spaced is marked along with the old range NO TARGET SHOOTING ALLOWED IN STATE GAME AREA.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty, congrats!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Dewey. Nice buck!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful buck! Coming from state land makes that a real trophy!


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice public land buck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooting Dewy……he’s a dandy !
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dewy2232 said:


> Here’s my state land buck from tonight! 15 yard shot he went about 70 yards and piled up. My biggest Michigan buck to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrat nice buck


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

You guys had all the action. I didn't see a thing moving, other than the wind, until my walk out after shooting time was up and I nearly walked into a doe. We noticed each other at the same time at about 15 feet and just stopped and stared for a minute. That was the extent of my hunt. Congrats to those that got deer. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

